# Pulled out the old TT bike !



## Zipp2001 (6 Jun 2020)

Well it has been quite sometime since I last took out the old TT bike. I knew I wouldn't be totally comfy with the position since it's been so long, but wanted to get out and have some fun. The best part was the temps were nice and hot and humid which I really enjoy. So I went out for a little 25 miler to get back into the position feel. Was happy by rides end, and remembered just how much fun this bike has been over the years. Will have to remind myself to at least take her out a couple times a month. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19aNoaT5xrI


----------



## AndyRM (7 Jun 2020)

Loving the colours on that. Absolutely wild!


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (7 Jun 2020)

That is some machine!


----------



## Colin Grigson (23 Jul 2020)

That must be the best / most amazing looking ‘bike’ I have ever seen - how fast are you travelling in that clip please ?


----------



## Zipp2001 (24 Jul 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> That must be the best / most amazing looking ‘bike’ I have ever seen - how fast are you travelling in that clip please ?



I didn't track anything because I was using this ride as a get reacquainted with the position ride.


----------

